
Implications of Monoclouds for As-A-Service Startups - ttunguz
http://tomtunguz.com/implications-of-monoclouds/
======
api
"Third, because of the freedom extended by the two most popular open source
licenses these infrastructure vendors can host successful open source projects
without constraint. And because of their scale, they can do it at a fraction
of the cost by the startup would."

This is why we've kept GPL thus far. So far the only people who seem to have a
huge problem with it are for-profits who want to monetize us or put their
brand in front of us without paying for it.

If you're releasing service code under an ultra-liberal license you're just
working for Amazon for free.

~~~
mooreds
How does the GPL prevent Amazon from hosting say GNU Health, and charging for
it? If the source is free to distribute, and they don't make any changes, the
GPL won't save you. Or am I missing something?

~~~
benologist
There's probably not much software that can really just scale like Amazon
needs to, especially in practice vs theory. There's probably also not a lot of
software they want to build that kind of scalability into themselves.

